
Stanford Lagunitas platform closing end of March - Jimpulse
https://online.stanford.edu/lagunita-Platform-FAQs
======
yepthatsreality
I’m mostly worried that the fantastic FREE courses on here will be lost. The
algorithms courses I highly recommend. This will be a loss if these videos
aren’t backed up.

